# Jade helm update: It's about mass extinction event coming this summer



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

JADE HELM UPDATE: IT'S ABOUT MASS EXTINCTION EVENT COMING THIS SUMMER

My dear friends, we have been played, and we are actually being set up. Never in a million years would I have guessed that I would be writing you about this topic, but I have discovered something that I feel like must share with the many thousands of you who are longtime readers. I finally figured it out, after years of digging. It all connects, all of the craziness that is our current world, and you aren't going to believe how. It isn't little green men from Mars, or Illuminati, or devil worshipers, or reptilian time travelers. One thing and one thing only brings together the nonsensical gun confiscation nuts, the police state, reckless money printing, unpayable debt, spying, and even all the fake government stories. The one thing is not what I ever thought it could be. I won't keep it a secret. Most likely we are for real talking about is the end of all life on this planet. The efforts to stop the process, which could very well be an inevitability, aren't working. The methods they are using are right in the skies above your head, and they are still top secret. Most likely they are making the end come sooner, and there doesn't seem to be anything we can do except wake up to what is going on, and wake our friends and family up, at the risk of looking like a fool. One thing I think I can assure you though, is that the end is coming, and I don't think it is that far away.

Jade Helm Update: It's About Mass Extinction Event Coming 2015 ? GunsAmerica Digest


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> JADE HELM UPDATE: IT'S ABOUT MASS EXTINCTION EVENT COMING THIS SUMMER
> 
> My dear friends, we have been played, and we are actually being set up. Never in a million years would I have guessed that I would be writing you about this topic, but I have discovered something that I feel like must share with the many thousands of you who are longtime readers. I finally figured it out, after years of digging. It all connects, all of the craziness that is our current world, and you aren't going to believe how. It isn't little green men from Mars, or Illuminati, or devil worshipers, or reptilian time travelers. One thing and one thing only brings together the nonsensical gun confiscation nuts, the police state, reckless money printing, unpayable debt, spying, and even all the fake government stories. The one thing is not what I ever thought it could be. I won't keep it a secret. Most likely we are for real talking about is the end of all life on this planet. The efforts to stop the process, which could very well be an inevitability, aren't working. The methods they are using are right in the skies above your head, and they are still top secret. Most likely they are making the end come sooner, and there doesn't seem to be anything we can do except wake up to what is going on, and wake our friends and family up, at the risk of looking like a fool. One thing I think I can assure you though, is that the end is coming, and I don't think it is that far away.
> 
> Jade Helm Update: It's About Mass Extinction Event Coming 2015 ? GunsAmerica Digest


Long read, I had to dampen a Urinal Cake a bit during the read .

The author makes some good points. Like Alex and Rush. People that talk like they do usually get in car accidents, or commit suicide.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Spoiler Alert:

Disregarding the impossibility of commercial airliners carrying enough chemicals to change the weather, he lost me at the 'they are going to pop the yellowstone supervolcano and darken the skies' thing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Spoiler Alert:
> 
> Disregarding the impossibility of commercial airliners carrying enough chemicals to change the weather, he lost me at the 'they are going to pop the yellowstone supervolcano and darken the skies' thing.


 You need to look into the Yellowstone volcano scenario before you just dismiss it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You need to look into the Yellowstone volcano scenario before you just dismiss it.


Oh, I don't just dismiss the seriousness of the event, should it occur. I just don't think mankind has the power to precipitate it. A supervolcano such as Yellowstone would be millions of times more powerful than the largest thermonuclear weapon yet devised.

If you have a link that could change my mind, Chipper, I'm willing to learn.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Oh, I don't just dismiss the seriousness of the event, should it occur. I just don't think mankind has the power to precipitate it. A supervolcano such as Yellowstone would be millions of times more powerful than the largest thermonuclear weapon yet devised.
> 
> If you have a link that could change my mind, Chipper, I'm willing to learn.


I agree. My skepticism meter is pegged on this one.

To quote Chicken Little, "The sky is falling, the sky is falling".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe the end is near, it gets nearer each day.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't follow the link due to content filters.
From what I've gathered, somebody thinks the government is going to trigger an extinction event using natural catastrophe?

Didn't the guidestones call for something like this?

Crackpot theories, if you ask me.
Man thinks he can control things which he can't even fathom.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Try reading revelations. It talks about the same stuff.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why do people always think the Government wants to exterminate you or us?
Look we pay taxes, no taxes = no money for the government
no have you ever heard of a congress. senator, state rep, local, or state government elected official say gee I think I'll take a half salary pay cut?
if anything the person that put this kind of crap out there -is secretly working for the powers in charge cause they know -"oh shit the sky is falling I better go spend my life savings getting every thing I possibly can" 
popping the zit called Yellowstone -damn that is so stupid on levels that if I think about it not only gives me a headache but actually lowers my iQ so far down that it has to reach up to touch zero.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I believe the end is near, it gets nearer each day.


how many days until Sept 13th??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> ...lowers my iQ so far down that it has to reach up to touch zero.


Welcome to my world...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> how many days until Sept 13th??


2 days after my BirthDay


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You know, each and every day is the last day on earth for tens of thousands of individuals.
Each and every day is also the first day on earth for tens of thousands of individuals.

Me? I wake up each morning prepared for this to be my last.
How? "For God so loved the world he gave His only begotten son, that whosoever believes in Him shall not perish but have everlasting life".

I don't sweat the small stuff, and the big stuff I already have covered.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

first if it's coming what do you really think you could do to stop it?

if it isn't why sweat it?

aren't there a few more important things to deal with


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The US agreed to the UN's "Agenda 21," which calls for a reduction in global populations to a "sustainable" 500 million total.

Those who haven't bothered to read the documents relating to Agenda 21 can deny anything they want... it doesn't change the facts.

Those in the true positions of power have more wealth than they can ever possibly spend. Cutting their paychecks means nothing to them. They want the land... the whole Earth, to be under their control to do with as they please.

500 million sheep are easier to corral than 7 billion sheep. It's really just that simple.

"May you live in an interesting age," is said to be an old Chinese curse. Well, it just might get interesting soon.

As for the exact date of the end of times... eh. It's been right around the corner for thousands of years. Of course, sooner or later, they will be right. Until then, party like it's 1999!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well dude with that thinking prepperdoodle is just that doodle- China over a billion people and still counting, India well over a billion the US 350-400 million were do you think they(who ever they may be) are going to start huh?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Where will they start?

Everywhere?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prepa - don't go outside global warming will get you in a rain storm this afternoon


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> The US agreed to the UN's "Agenda 21," which calls for a reduction in global populations to a "sustainable" 500 million total.
> 
> Those who haven't bothered to read the documents relating to Agenda 21 can deny anything they want... it doesn't change the facts.
> 
> ...


I'll ask this, when was the last time or thing the UN did that meant or did squat?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can you imagine if the "elite" wiped most of us honest, hard working people off the planet and we're left with only the lazy people with their hand out all the time. Would serve them right.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Can you imagine if the "elite" wiped most of us honest, hard working people off the planet and we're left with only the lazy people with their hand out all the time. Would serve them right.


The point of such a plot would be to wipe out those with a mind for resistance, and keep those who are accepting of a life of servitude in exchange for their basic needs being provided for. (aka slaves)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The proposed health code limits the health care available to the older population. It also has language to the effect of "value to the system" which would eliminate those not working. 

I doubt that beyond the use of mass genocide the population of the planet Earth will ever get down to 500,000,000 again. There are 3 Billion in Asia alone. and more than 300 million in the USA.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> 2 days after my BirthDay


2 days before mine....


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I want those 2 minutes of my life back. I thought that was a serious article, what a buncha crap.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Let me adjust my tin foil hat, I think it's a tad too tight.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I imagine it would take a great deal of work and a sizable number of people to exterminate the entire planet... How would this benefit them?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I finally took a look at the article. As soon as he brought up chemtrails, I was out.
Anyone who believes that crap is in need of a better education, and possibly serious medication.
If any of you subscribe to that conspiracy, please do not tell me. You will lose all respect and likely be ignored. There are plenty of actual reasons to fear my government that don't require weather manipulation technology. Let's try to focus on those.


----------

